

Nice Startups Finish Last: What Happens When VC's Don't Like You - brokenbeatnik
http://pandodaily.com/2013/09/11/nice-startups-finish-last-what-happens-when-vcs-dont-like-you/

======
loceng
Nice isn't synonymous with clever.

